# Guitar Get-Togethers



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I posted an idea in another thread and Maxer liked it and so I thought I would start a thread dedicated to the idea.

Idea = Guitar Get Togethers Where we get to show off and try out guitars and stuff

Background: For anyone that lives in the GTA specifically in Etobicoke - ever go to the Canadian Tire at Queensway & 427 (east of 427) and a few times a week they have about a hundred people show up with vintage cars with hoods up and everyone goes oooohhh ahhhhh. 

Well what we could do is have something similar and we get GTA guitar players together someplace to show off, test out and compare equipment. Later everyone that was at the event and take notes could then post their reviews.... similar to Harmony-Central but with more reviews.

For example the GC Admin and I could compare the Lado TL-80 (solid body) and the TL-85 (semi-hollow) to see what the difference is in sound. Another idea would be someone showing off a modded tube amp and then give a lesson on how to do the mod.

I bet if we had a regular event with good turn-out and reviews, manufacturers and stores would probably submit new stuff for us to review.

Here is another example - the Wireless Industry has a meeting the first Monday of every month
http://mobilemondaytoronto.com/

Problem would be about where we could meet. Everyone wants to be cheap.

Anyone else have any thoughts about this?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I think it's a good idea but there'd have to be some kind of central location. For example, I'm in Scarborough and other people here live downtown, the west end, beaches, etc. If we can get some kind of meeting place (preferably indoors) and maybe we pay some kind of nominal fee for renting the place I'd be up for it. I was thinking maybe the Yonge & Lawrence area would be okay for most people. Any other ideas and suggestions are of course welcomed. :smile:


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe some place live Cherry Beach Sound could give us space for two hours per month
http://www.cherrybeachsound.com/

We could use their recording equipment so that we can archive our tests.

They get more visibility and we get a place to meet.


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

I am up for it. There must be a restaurant somewhere that has a unused banquet room. We should be able to get the room for free if they make money off of F&B.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Important to have recording equipment so that we can record what we test and then put up sound samples for everyone else to hear.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what if i suck, and have crappy gear? can i still come, and maybe learn something?:wave:


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey I go that cruise some Sat's.there is more than a hundred on a nice night.I only ooohhh and ahhh the women there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that sucks for those of us that aren't so central to Toronto  but i love the idea!


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

No need to have just one event in GTA.

You could probably have smaller get togethers across the country. Then just make sure that everyone posts their recordings and reviews here on GuitarsCanada.com.

I am surprised that the Admin has not posted any comments about the idea.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for those in the retail/wholesale distribution business, this could be amazing.

provide a venue where guitarists could meet each other and chat etc, plus get a chance to try out new/current gear.

similar to a trade show, but specifically for guitarists.

-dh


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

david henman said:


> similar to a trade show, but specifically for guitarists.
> 
> -dh


More like a Tupperware party....for guys.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> More like a Tupperware party....for guys.


Ahem, and musically inclinded ladies thanksverymuch. I'll have you know I do NOT own a single piece of tupperware or pampered chef! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I _was_ going to say a lingerie party...for guys, but then I started conjuring up images, some of them rather unsettling to this hetero brain, so I went with something a little more, um, bland. 

As for pampered chef, real men buy their kitchen implements at Canadian Tire or Lee Valley Tools. 9kkhhd

On a more pertinent note, as much as music stores are often chockablock with people trying things out, it is comparatively rare that one will find anyone in a music store engaging in discussion about the qualities of a piece of equipment in any sort of analytic way. "Cool!!" or "Whoa!!" is about as deep as it gets. You'll rarely hear anyone twiddle a knob while someone else comments on the manner in which it changes the sound, or hear anyone discuss how much "cluck" a S-S-H Strat gets in position 4, compared to a traditional Strat, or one with Tex-Mex pickups. It's as if no comment or analytic comparisons are permitted in that environment.

I've hosted a couple of gear get-togethers at my place, some just two-somes and some much larger, and they're always a blast. A blast in several ways. First, sometimes people have stuff that is way different than you've ever seen or tried. Second, sometimes people have stuff that overlaps (or seems to) with what you own, but you never had a chance to line them up side by side and listen for differences. Third, people play differently, and use the same gear in ways you could never have stumbled onto yourself. So, in every way possible, gear get-togethers are a great way to learn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> As for pampered chef, real men buy their kitchen implements at Canadian Tire or Lee Valley Tools. 9kkhhd



I couldn't agree more! I LOVE Lee valley!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

*Guitar Get Together for Ottawa??*

Anyone from Ottawa up for a guitar get together?? I would be willing but y'all have to know that I am a newbie and have only been playing a short while.
Nonetheless - it could be fun. 
Per-arrange a song for all to practice and then see if we can play it all together.

Brian


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I couldn't agree more! I LOVE Lee valley!


Then envy me. I live about 6 blocks from their headquarters. One of THE single greatest stores in the world. And service there is always wonderful, because their staff come to work every day knowing they sell things people can really use to people who really need them. Makes a huge difference in the world of retail.

They get these amazing maple slabs (sadly, not big enough for a guitar body) that the guy in town who makes bats for Barry Bonds decides are not for his clients.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bscott said:


> Anyone from Ottawa up for a guitar get together?? I would be willing but y'all have to know that I am a newbie and have only been playing a short while.
> Nonetheless - it could be fun.
> Per-arrange a song for all to practice and then see if we can play it all together.
> 
> Brian


I had one of those late last year, and will likely have another later in the summer. I'll let folks know when it's on.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I couldn't agree more! I LOVE Lee valley!


Like guitars you can have too many tools too.... just saying...I haven't been in LV for a long time but do remember going to THE store.. with Mr Lee working there.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no way, you can never have too many tools, or guitars. it just ain't possible.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I had one of those late last year, and will likely have another later in the summer. I'll let folks know when it's on.


Right on!! If you do decide to go ahead by all means give me a shout and I will help in any way I can.
BTW - I will be at the Ottawa Blues Society tent during Bluesfest this year. Drop by and say hello if you can.

Brian


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bscott said:


> Right on!! If you do decide to go ahead by all means give me a shout and I will help in any way I can.
> BTW - I will be at the Ottawa Blues Society tent during Bluesfest this year. Drop by and say hello if you can.
> 
> Brian


If it's a nice day on the 8th, I'll do just that.:smile:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, i just had the coolest idea. 
from the way folks talk around here, there is certainly enough talent to pull this off. what if several guitarists did this song in a way similar to what jerry chang did with canon rock?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCCF017Pd2U&feature=related


oh, and just to be clear, it's light years beyond my own ability


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

So no thoughts on this by the people that run this site?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

z0z0 said:


> So no thoughts on this by the people that run this site?


I think it's a great idea. It could be outside in the spring, summer, fall, weather permitting and lots of areas are free. 

Would someone like to start putting one together? All we need is a park to play in and a date, likely on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

The best thing would be to have it indoors so we can test out the gear.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like its up to you zoso. I'll be there!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

just playing the devil's advocate here but...

hey there...have you ever noticed that those little car gatherings are kinda uptight...all those "do not touch this vehicle unless you are totally nude" cards prominently displayed on the dashboard...i'm pretty sure that "test driving" the cars is out of the question...

so how would a "guitar summit" work out...???...i myself would be kinda ansty if some clumsy oaf manhandled my prized "baby" and accidently... (insert***worst thing that can happen***here)...

i've been to guitar stores where people bang and clang guitars into eachother while trying to pull a guitar down from a rack...producing chips/scratches/broken knobs/etc...gee...i wonder where scratch 'n' dent sales come from...???...

all my gear is in "showroom condition"...i kinda like to keep it that way...i do have a strat that is battle scarred and weary that i don't mind lending out...but as for all my other gear...i wouldn't let my siamese twin even think about breathing on my other axes...let alone put his grubby paws on them...er...not that i have a siamese twin...but...um...you get the picture...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the idea of a get together - but I must admit - I'd be left a little wanting if a drummer and singer didn't show up to make it turn into a jam session.....


----------

